# Fake News. Fake Elections.



## comput3rus3r (Oct 18, 2018)

I don't know about you, but i'm getting swamped with ads to vote for a particular Rep. candidate for congress. They pop up on every site I go to and his name is engraved in my mind at this point. In contrast I've gotten a few ads for the opposing democratic candidate which have all been highly negative, including claims that she has ties to the mob. The ads are so lopsided in favor of this particular Rep. candidate that even when I google the opposing Dem. candidate all the search results are negative opinions. Furthermore some of these results are news stories saying that she's spending more money on advertising and has raised more money. This seems like an obvious lie unless she's spending the money advertising for her competition. Let me remind you that human beings are highly influential who's beliefs and opinions can be easily manipulated. One quick example I'm going to provide is Scientology. People actually believe the whole Xenu alien fairytale. So given this fact of human gullibility, can you say there is such a thing as free elections when people's opinions are being formed by the opinion makers? I have this rep. candidate's name stuck in my head from all the ads yet I have no idea where he stands on political issues. I'm going to take a guess based on the long standing trend of politics.

Is he against the murder of unborn babies? No
Does he want to take away the right to protect yourself? Yes.

If you ask these questions about the promoted candidate in your state i'm sure you'll get the same answers. 
I don't need a magic ball to know who's going to be s'elected.


I


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 18, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I don't know about you, but i'm getting swamped with ads to vote for a particular Rep. candidate for congress. They pop up on every site I go to and his name is engraved in my mind at this point. In contrast I've gotten a few ads for the opposing democratic candidate which have all been highly negative, including claims that she has ties to the mob. The ads are so lopsided in favor of this particular Rep. candidate that even when I google the opposing Dem. candidate all the search results are negative opinions. Furthermore some of these results are news stories saying that she's spending more money on advertising and has raised more money. This seems like an obvious lie unless she's spending the money advertising for her competition. Let me remind you that human beings are highly influential who's beliefs and opinions can be easily manipulated. One quick example I'm going to provide is Scientology. People actually believe the whole Xenu alien fairytale. So given this fact of human gullibility, can you say there is such a thing as free elections when people's opinions are being formed by the opinion makers? I have this rep. candidate's name stuck in my head from all the ads yet I have no idea where he stands on political issues. I'm going to take a guess based on the long standing trend of politics.
> 
> Is he against the murder of unborn babies? No
> Does he want to take away the right to protect yourself? Yes.
> ...


Maybe you are just going to mainly pro-Republican sites?
Recently I read a thing that Google had gotten complaints for displaying news posts mostly in favor of one side, but it just has to do with what is the hot topic at the moment.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 18, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Maybe you are just going to mainly pro-Republican sites?


is gbatemp a pro-republican site? Cuz i get them here.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> is gbatemp a pro-republican site? Cuz i get them here.


GBAtemp uses Google Ads (or at least a service that works with Google ads,) which is based off your online activities. Most sites use these kinds of ads, they are called "Targeted ads" for a reason
I haven't gotten any Republican ads on this site, I mostly just get ads based on the stuff I bought on Amazon because I shop a lot on Amazon.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 18, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> GBAtemp uses Google Ads, which is based off your online activities.
> I haven't gotten any Republican ads on this site, I mostly just get ads based on the stuff I bought on Amazon because I shop a lot on Amazon.


I don't follow politics. I pay bills online and my main websites are gbatemp, other video game related sites that I'm not allowed to mention lol.
youtube and that's about it. I'm not a republican nor a democrat. I just got curious about this because of the obvious promotion of this particular person over their competition.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I don't follow politics. I pay bills online and my main websites are gbatemp, other video game related sites that I'm not allowed to mention lol.
> youtube and that's about it. I'm not a republican nor a democrat. I just got curious about this because of the obvious promotion of this particular person over their competition.


Targeted ads work in mysterious ways ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 18, 2018)

Could also be the area you live in. Like commercials, you’ll get commercials for businesses in your area, right? Politics are the same. It’s a business.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




 I get texts around voting time. They really ramp it up.
Also, I do believe your vote matters, but we are never told the whole story. Just bits and pieces of lies. You must do your own research.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 18, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Could also be the area you live in. Like commercials, you’ll get commercials for businesses in your area, right? Politics are the same. It’s a business.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


if it's a business then it's priority is to make money. So if your vote goes against their profits guess what...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2018)

If you live near or in a swing state like Ohio, you will be subject to rampant targeted political ads that aren't targeting you specifically, but targeting that entire area. (expanding on what @slaphappygamer said.) Often times depending on what district you live in or nearest to, you will get ads related the majority of voters in that area. Like every political ad, they are pretty much just garbage on all fronts.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 18, 2018)

I honestly wouldn't put it past them if there was some kinda malware affecting those ads.
Any analyst worth its salt has been pointing out increased cyber activity by russia et al. to support the fat man in the white house.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 18, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> If you live near or in a swing state like Ohio, you will be subject to rampant targeted political ads that aren't targeting you specifically, but targeting that entire area. (expanding on what @slaphappygamer said.) Often times depending on what district you live in or nearest to, you will get ads related the majority of voters in that area.


That's the whole point i'm making. If you have the power to influence an entire area to vote for a particular person then what you have is a system of control where the group with the most power to influence wins as opposed to what's best for everybody.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Oct 18, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I don't know about you, but i'm getting swamped with ads to vote for a particular Rep. candidate for congress. They pop up on every site I go to and his name is engraved in my mind at this point. In contrast I've gotten a few ads for the opposing democratic candidate which have all been highly negative, including claims that she has ties to the mob. The ads are so lopsided in favor of this particular Rep. candidate that even when I google the opposing Dem. candidate all the search results are negative opinions. Furthermore some of these results are news stories saying that she's spending more money on advertising and has raised more money. This seems like an obvious lie unless she's spending the money advertising for her competition. Let me remind you that human beings are highly influential who's beliefs and opinions can be easily manipulated. One quick example I'm going to provide is Scientology. People actually believe the whole Xenu alien fairytale. So given this fact of human gullibility, can you say there is such a thing as free elections when people's opinions are being formed by the opinion makers? I have this rep. candidate's name stuck in my head from all the ads yet I have no idea where he stands on political issues. I'm going to take a guess based on the long standing trend of politics.
> 
> Is he against the murder of unborn babies? No
> Does he want to take away the right to protect yourself? Yes.
> ...


He's a "rhino" then, someone running as a republican in attempts to get votes from those who just vote republican. This guy doesn't align with literally of the policies that republicans hold.


----------

